# CPT code for inj. for alopecia



## jprado

What cpt code do you use for injections given by a MD in the scalp for alopecia? Please help.......


----------



## NEWSAN123

11900 Injection Code
And J3301 X (number Of Units)


----------



## NEWSAN123

11900 Injection Code
And J3301 X (number Of Units) Kenalog Is What We Use...


----------



## lavanyamohan

jprado said:


> What cpt code do you use for injections given by a MD in the scalp for alopecia? Please help.......



Also, the Diagnosis code is not given suitably in many charts.
Keloid scar as the diagnosis code will better suit the medical necessity.


----------

